
An AI can simulate an economy millions of times to create fairer tax policy - origgm
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/05/05/1001142/ai-reinforcement-learning-simulate-economy-fairer-tax-policy-income-inequality-recession-pandemic/
======
verdverm
> Another advantage of an AI-powered simulation is that you can tweak
> parameters to explore different scenarios.

Sounds like they played with their model too much, which definitely leads to
untrusted models, and likely was an effort to create "interesting results."

If you do ML, don't tweak and play with your models too much

------
verdverm
Have they accounted for biases often found learned by the machines from our
imperfect history?

